# grounded pideon needs home in SF Bay Area



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue is currently looking for a home for a pigeon who cannot fly. It's a 'wild' pigeon who came to the bird hospital when someone found 
him on the street with a broken wing. The doctor took him in and even 
tried to do surgery to correct the fracture but it was too old of a 
break. He's very strong and seems very healthy otherwise (he's a 
pretty nice little pigde, too, considering he's wild---he doesn't do 
any of that wing slapping they usually do







He's been checked and 
treated for parasites (internal and external).
If anyone in the San Francisco Bay Area is able to take him in, or if you know anyone who can take him, please let me know. You can reply here or e-mail me directly at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

would love to give a pigeon in need a home. Willing to pick up or pay for shipping


----------

